# Thai snake id help



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

hey guys

well a friend gave me these pics. asian species certainly are not my strongpoint but he says both are deadly and will kill you. i think its more likely not to be the case but still - some pics

snake one - could well be an elapid - possibly a cobra - known locally as a singa. all locals kill them on sight - as sadly happened to this one. pics arent the best - i have asked for some better ones if he has any


















snake 2 - looks like a colubrid to me - i initially thought a beauty of some sort but the stripe that runs under the eye isnt present - and i also cant think of an elapid from this region with those markings but then elapids - and especially asian ones - arent my strongpoint. again sadly killed


















thanks guys!


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

not sure about snake 1 but 

snake 2 looks like the Copperhead *Ratsnake* - Elaphe radiata?
the head markings around the eye and the stripes half down body look typical.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

radiated rat of course! god that would have bugged me nicely. facial patterns are correct - shame the photo isnt good for labial scales but i think that you are right on that one!


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

could the other be a type of tiger snake?
_*Notechis sp?*_

the yellow underbelly and slight stripe/bands markings look similar.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Is the first one an eastern tiger snake?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

xxsassyminxxx said:


> could the other be a type of tiger snake?
> _*Notechis sp?*_
> 
> the yellow underbelly and slight stripe/bands markings look similar.





Jb1432 said:


> Is the first one an eastern tiger snake?


they come from australia - exclusively i believe.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

carpy said:


> they come from australia - exclusively i believe.


 
Hmm true, anyone ideas what it could be?


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

Malayan Brown Snake?

not venomous has these bands, without seeing the stomach as it is flat its hard to confirm these are usually olive/greeny colour tawards tail but get browner with age.

these get found in thailand


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

the second is the rat snake, but the first looks nothing like my tiger


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Snake one is a Ptyas Muscosus, Common Asian Ratsnake


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Azemiops said:


> Snake one is a Ptyas Muscosus, Common Asian Ratsnake


 Certainly looks like it to me Tom.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

awesome - thanks alot guys! much appreciated


----------

